# Intuos3 4x6, 6x8?



## BigBlue (Feb 5, 2009)

Well ya see... these tablets are extremely expensive and I'm kind of... well broke. I was just wondering about the 4x6 if it's a pain to draw with, because it's not really that big of a surface, also if it is even worth buying one that small or should I go the next one up(even though 6x8 doesn't seem too big either)?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Centradragon (Feb 5, 2009)

I've used three different sizes of tablets (4x6, 6x8, 9x12), and it seems like all you need is a few strokes to get used to whatever size you pick.  :0  I drew fine with the 4x6, but personally I do prefer something about 6x8 or larger, because my pen strokes aren't that small.  

I don't actually feel a *real* difference between my Intuos and Bamboo tablets (even though on paper they differ).  The Bamboo has a slightly more textured surface, which feels more close to paper than an Intuos does, but the pen nibs run out faster (you'll replace them prolly once every year from heavy use, and you get a few replacements to begin with)... and really, it's personal preference anyway.  XD  You could always put a piece of paper over an Intuos and get the same effect.

http://www.amazon.com/Bamboo-Medium...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1233814891&sr=8-1

This is at least 70 dollars cheaper than the 6x8 Intuos, so maybe that would be a better option for you?  512 pressure points is plenty for any sort of painting or drawing you do.


This guide might also help you:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=995

If not, maybe even cut out a sheet of paper to the size of the tablets and see which size allows you to draw the most comfortably?  The most important thing is your comfort, so take your time deciding.  C:


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 5, 2009)

6x8, for sure. Smaller tablets really are a pain to get used to if you have any resolution over 800x600, from what I've experienced.

I've had a 4x5 Graphire3, and I used that for around two years to start off with, and for a starter tablet, it was pretty good. Since it was smaller, the strokes were a lot broader and I didn't really have that much control. Then I switched to a larger 6x8 Graphire4, and everything just felt right.

Presently, I have a 6x8 Intuos3, and I've gotta say, it is absolutely amazing to work with, but again, if this is going to be your first tablet, I'd recommend starting off small and work your way larger.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm able to do better inking on the smaller intuos 4x6 than my 6x8, go figure. Maybe because inking is so...precise so it's important to have a good quick stroke. However, overall I like my 6x8. The only problem is I have a widescreen monitor so I have to force proportions and lose "real estate" on my tablet surface.

To be honest I wouldn't worry about the price, they have longevity, these things are going to last for years, unlike your game console, cell phone, or even your current computer. They also have good resell value. They don't drop much in price even if used. That's how good they are. It's a worthwhile investment if you intend to use it frequently.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 5, 2009)

My 4x6 works just fine for me. I've heard plenty of testimony to suggest that the extra few inches barely make a difference, if at all.


----------



## BigBlue (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to have a 4 x 6 tablet. Not sure what the brand was. I got it off ebay and honestly never looked at it. I hated it however, and after trying a larger tablet it's like night and day.


----------



## gdane (Feb 20, 2009)

i tried some a5 crap from Genius. it was reall pice of crap. Not so far i bought Wacom Intouse 3 with a4 format. yay for wacom.... i am so happy now. it makes you work at easy way. wanna buy Wacom Cintiq 21 wx, but i have no such money to buy one  may be in a future ill do it.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 22, 2009)

It depends on preference or how you use the tablet. I can't draw with a small tablet *at all* but I find my Intuos 6x8 extremely easy to use. The smaller Intuos I got first off was basically wasted money for me :1


----------



## thirtyseven (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had a 6x8 intuous II for years. Love it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 25, 2009)

Just FYI Intuos3 6x8 is 240 after rebate (270) on Amazon right now. I think it (a rebate) also applies to the smaller tablet too so it's a great deal: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Intuos3-8-Inch-Pen-Tablet/dp/B00030097G/


----------

